# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Majalah KOI'S Edisi 3/ Tahun I/ Januari - Februari 2009

## Ajik Raffles

*ADA APA DALAM EDISI INI?*

*LAPORAN UTAMA	: Tujuh Koi Pemula*
Kalau saja Mashuri tidak tertarik pada ikan warna  warni di Pasar Cisaat, Sukabumi, seperempat abad silam, Blitar mungkin tak menjadi sentra koi tanah air seperti sekarang. Inilah kisah awal Blitar sehingga sekarang dikenal sebagai Niigata Indonesia

*LAPORAN UTAMA	: Beni Kumonryu (Akhirnya) Lahir di Blitar* 
Koi teranyar yang dipijahkan di Blitar. Dari ribuan burayak, hanya jadi 13 ekor.Yang lain seperti hantu, kata sang pemijah.

*KOI LEGENDA		: Loulan, Koi Terbaik Sepanjang Masa*
Koi manakah pemegang rekor terbaik dunia? Ternyata bukan Sakai Kohaku, bukan Momotaro Sanke, bukan pula Dainichi Showa. Lantas siapa dan bagaimana ceritanya? 	

*KOLOM APRESIASI	: Apresiasi Showa Sanshoku (Bag  2)*
Datta Iradian Sutomo kembali membagi pengetahuannya. Masih dalam hal Showa Sanshoku, kali ini Redaktur Senior Majalah KOIS itu menjelaskan bagaimana memprediksi perkembangan sumi pada varietas showa

*KOLOM PEMIJAHAN: Menghasilkan Showa Berkualitas*
Fujio Oomo dikenal sebagai salah satu penangkar showa berkualitas. Tidak banyak yang tahu bahwa Oomo  san pernah datang dan berbagi ilmu kepada penggemar koi di Indonesia

*KOLOM PEMIJAHAN: Jalan Panjang Trah Marlena*
Simak upaya penangkar lokal asal Surabaya melahirkan cikal bakar trah (bloodline) Marlena.    

*KOIKICHI: Merajut Kolam Impian*
Setelah sekian lama memelihara koi dalam bak fiber, penggila koi asal negeri jiran ini mewujudkan mimpinya membangun kolam impian.

*KONTES KOI:*
-. PKC 1st Parahyangan Koi Show 2008
-. 5th Makassar Koi Show 2008
-. Local Blitar Koi Show 2008
-. 5th All Indonesia Koi Show 2008


*Terbit	: 15 Januari 2009
Harga Eceran : Rp 30.000 (belum termasuk ongkos kirim)*


Dapat dibeli di Toko Buku Gramedia se  Jabodetabek & Bandung, outlet Hero Supermarket, Toko Buku Kharisma, Gunung Agung, outlet Mini Market, toko buku di pusat perbelanjaan atau di agen koran/majalah terdekat.

*Untuk berlangganan hubungi Divisi Sirkulasi & Distribusi, Rudi Siswadi  085213300473 atau mail ke: [email protected]* 

*Info Pembelian & Berlangganan:* 
*Jakarta*: Pondok Koi (0852 133 004 74), Dodo Koi (0816 636 149). *Bandung*: Suparman Agency (022  727 2781), Guna Raya Aksara (022  423 2513). *Semarang*: Hartono Agency (024  354 5301), Erlangga Agency (024  831 3405), Lestari Agency (024  355 7003). *Yogyakarta*: Hidup Agency (0274 587 921). *Surabaya:* Terbit Agency (031  563 0787). *Medan*: TB Pustaka Obor (061  414 5622)  


*Untuk pemasangan iklan hubungi Divisi Marketing & Informasi, Reynaldo Vidella  0816 636 149) atau mail ke: [email protected]*

----------


## Begichu

keren majalahnya. jd tak sabar utk membukanya..  ::

----------


## torpey

Kapan dikirim ke rumah yaaaaa   ::  
Sukses KOI'S!!!

----------


## mrbunta

wuihhhhh keren cover nya.

----------


## e-koi

CAKEP CAKEP CAKEP
JOJING JOJING JOJING
MAU MAU MAU!!

----------


## hariwake

cover keren......
udah pingin buka lihat isinya........
moga2 cepet smp rmh ente......
keep up the good work.....
tambah maju per koi an INDONESIA.

----------


## bang2

Cover Koy..eh Koi nya keren, isi majalahnya juga menjanjikan. Kapan mulai diedarkan atau dikirim. Saya sdh transfer ongkir nya lho...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

wah jadi gak sabar pengen cepet baca ....

Sukses KOI's !!!

----------


## William Pantoni

Yg udah bayar ongkir dijamin pasti akan dapat majalah nya.
Yg belum bayar ongkir....ga janji dikirm....   ::   :P  :P  :P

----------


## KARHOMA

Untung udah transfer ongkos kirim ...   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ftupamahu

majalah koi's sudah saya terima, isi sangat bermanfaat bagi saya
kereeennn....aaabiiss
bravoooo..

ferry

----------


## ronny

belum terima juga

----------


## torajiro

Lapor.Majalah sudah sampai di tempat saya dengan selamat tadi sore. Bener2 keren...  ::   ::

----------


## hadi SE

maaf om..........untuk Medan Edisi 1 dan 3 belum diterima...............
pembayaran telah dilakukan sudah sejak lama.
thanks

----------


## torajiro

> maaf om..........untuk Medan Edisi 1 dan 3 belum diterima...............
> pembayaran telah dilakukan sudah sejak lama.
> thanks


sabar om... medan kan jauh....  ::

----------


## koibito

> maaf om..........untuk Medan Edisi 1 dan 3 belum diterima...............
> pembayaran telah dilakukan sudah sejak lama.
> thanks


berhubung cuaca buruk mungkin ya om??    ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

Kemarin begitu majalah Koi's nya datang(dari edisi 1-3) langsung saya baca semua.setelah saya baca tampak nya dari edisi 1-3 majalah Koi's makin beranjak dewasa saja.Selain tampilan nya yang lebih bagus,isinya juga lebih berisi dan berbobot.Saya ucapkan sèlamat kepada orang2 yang telah bekerja keras untuk majalah ini.Ini baru langkah awal saja.Tetaplah berjuang dengan semangat!  Banzai..!

----------


## pasek

udah kok.. Denpasar udah landing Sabtu 31Jan09..
isinya muantep, emang ada yg terputus beritanya tapi udah dilanjutin pake pensil (_dari teks om arungtasik_)
trus u/ ulasan artikel dari Om Datta sedikit bingung sih membacanya mengenai ikan A dan ikan B jika dicocokin dgn gambarnya(terpisah di halaman berikutnya), atau memang saya sendiri yg bingung yah (tar saya coba baca lagi deh   ::  ). Oh ya sekalian aja yah, kritik tambahan nih, untuk gambarnya koq beberapa ada yg tdk bagus (blur/kurang tajam) baik gambar koi maupun gambar dari iklannya.
lain dari itu mantep isinya... Go Koi-s

----------


## edwin

> Kemarin begitu majalah Koi's nya datang(dari edisi 1-3) langsung saya baca semua.setelah saya baca tampak nya dari edisi 1-3 majalah Koi's makin beranjak dewasa saja.Selain tampilan nya yang lebih bagus,isinya juga lebih berisi dan berbobot.Saya ucapkan sèlamat kepada orang2 yang telah bekerja keras untuk majalah ini.Ini baru langkah awal saja.Tetaplah berjuang dengan semangat!  Banzai..!


Setuju pak..tata bahasanya jauh lbh baik,hampir sempurna..tinggal oplah dinaikin,ama halamannya diperbanyak..

----------


## dattairadian

> trus u/ ulasan artikel dari Om Datta sedikit bingung sih membacanya mengenai ikan A dan ikan B jika dicocokin dgn gambarnya(terpisah di halaman berikutnya), atau memang saya sendiri yg bingung yah (tar saya coba baca lagi deh   ).


Pak pasek,
Kami mohon maaf sebesar2-besarnya, karena keterbatasan tenaga dan waktu, maka khusus di bagian apresiasi kemarin terjadi sedikit "_kecelakaan_" mengenai penempatan foto2 dan gambar. Terjadi ketidak sesuaian antara penjelasan dan gambarnya. Harap maklum karena teman2 kemarin untuk settingnya agak diburu2 waktu sehingga terjadi ketidaknyamanan ini. Mohon maaf dan harap maklum...
Jika Pak Pasek dan teman2 lain ingin penjelasan yang sebenarnya mengenai artikel tsb, nanti saya akan posting di forum ini. Bagaimana?

----------


## torpey

> Originally Posted by pasek
> 
> trus u/ ulasan artikel dari Om Datta sedikit bingung sih membacanya mengenai ikan A dan ikan B jika dicocokin dgn gambarnya(terpisah di halaman berikutnya), atau memang saya sendiri yg bingung yah (tar saya coba baca lagi deh   ).
> 
> 
> Pak pasek,
> Kami mohon maaf sebesar2-besarnya, karena keterbatasan tenaga dan waktu, maka khusus di bagian apresiasi kemarin terjadi sedikit "_kecelakaan_" mengenai penempatan foto2 dan gambar. Terjadi ketidak sesuaian antara penjelasan dan gambarnya. Harap maklum karena teman2 kemarin untuk settingnya agak diburu2 waktu sehingga terjadi ketidaknyamanan ini. Mohon maaf dan harap maklum...
> Jika Pak Pasek dan teman2 lain ingin penjelasan yang sebenarnya mengenai artikel tsb, nanti saya akan posting di forum ini. Bagaimana?


mauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, soalnya saya dan istri yg baca jadi saling berdebat, koi A dan B yang mana untuk bahasan yg mana    ::   ::

----------


## pasek

He..eh.. setuju bangetz Om Datta..
kalo gitu saya tunggu lagi deh di pinggir kolam khusus untuk artikel Om Datta   ::

----------


## ronny

samapi hari ini belum saya terima   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

Kalau saya agak aneh nih...   ::   ::   ::  

Edisi I lama tak diterima akhirnya saya ambil di Pancoran...
Edisi II tak kunjung datang... (mungkin karena belum tranfer ongkos kirim).
Edisi III ee... tiba2 nongol di rumah.... he he he  ::   ::   ::  

Jadi sekarang saya sudah transfer untuk 6 edisi yah dimulai dari edisi III ini.......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

> trus u/ ulasan artikel dari Om Datta sedikit bingung sih membacanya mengenai ikan A dan ikan B jika dicocokin dgn gambarnya(terpisah di halaman berikutnya), atau memang saya sendiri yg bingung yah (tar saya coba baca lagi deh   ).





> mauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, soalnya saya dan istri yg baca jadi saling berdebat, koi A dan B yang mana untuk bahasan yg mana


silahkan klik :
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=3630&p=84710#p84710

----------


## pasek

thx Om Datta   ::

----------


## hery

Majalah sudah saya terima akhir januari di Banyuwangi.Semakin menarik untuk dibaca dan semoga tetap meningkat di setiap terbitnya. Bravo koi's

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Majalah sudah saya terima akhir januari di Banyuwangi.Semakin menarik untuk dibaca dan semoga tetap meningkat di setiap terbitnya. Bravo koi's


Terimakasih p hery, keep ud date ya
Kalau ada berita2 tentang koi di daerah bpk tolong kirim ke kita ya
Kita punya keinginan kuat untuk cover segala hal tentang perkoian di seluruh Indonesia

Untuk seluruh anggota forum disini, terimakasih untuk semua masukannya
Kita dengar seluruh masukannya untuk perbaikan...
Kita betul - betul sadar, forum dan majalah ini bisa besar dan berhasil misinya karena anda semua
Edisi ketiga ini permintaan pasar makin besar, sudah mulai banyak agen yang mengajak kerja sama, tapi kita juga paham sepenuhnya bahwa semuanya masih jauh dari sempurna...
Sekali lagi dengan segalan kerendahan hati kami ucapkan terimakasih   ::

----------


## ceem

mana edisi 4 nya???  ::   ::   ::  Ditunguuuuuu  ::   ::   ::   udah lewat bulannya nehhh

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Lagi ngantri di percetakan om. Percetakan lagi terima gawean KPU dalam jumlah besar. Apa boleh buat kita ngantti dulu

----------


## ad666

. . .  edisi yang lalunya dibikin E- Mag nya dong . . .  ::   . .portable dibawa2 getoh . . .  ::

----------

